# Who makes a good yet cheap repair stand?



## Contriver (Mar 9, 2006)

Who makes a good yet cheap repair stand?


----------



## Full Mountain (Mar 30, 2005)

how much is cheap?
ultimate makes there recreation stand that can be had for $100 CAD, or the consumer @ $150 CAD
there are also the park tool stands but they tend to be more exspensive
hope that helps
DMR


----------



## Contriver (Mar 9, 2006)

Is a repair stand something most guys get? I don't plan on being a hardcore cyclist or anything, but I like to do my own maintanence and its becoming a pain having to suspend the bike myself when I try to do things with it.


----------



## Jeep_Nut (May 11, 2005)

I got a performance branded one a while back on sale. Cheap and it works. A friend has an Ultimate, his is slightly better IMO.


----------



## Brewsome (Jun 8, 2005)

*Repair Stand*

I bought a Park Tools PCS-9 from GreenFish Adventure Sports for $89.95. It has been a good stand. I used to work on bikes without a stand. It sucked. I would recommend getting one if you are doing your own maintance.

http://www.greenfishsports.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWPROD&ProdID=404


----------



## TrekFan (Apr 21, 2005)

washing my bike without a stand is a serious pain in the ass. it takes me more time doing the whole balancing the bike against the house or a tree thing than it does to actually wash and lube the bike. haven't decided which one to get yet, but i need one bad...


----------



## Contriver (Mar 9, 2006)

I got one...its called the Ultimate Support and it was $150...it looks like a big tripod. Its pretty awesome...a hell of alot easier then trying to do things without a stand. I don't think i'll ever be able to go back to not having a stand.


----------



## Speedub.Nate (Dec 31, 2003)

Contriver said:


> Who makes a good yet cheap repair stand?


Grab the Ultimate Consumer -- BRS70, I believe. You can sometimes find it on sale at Performance and REI near the $100 pricepoint.

I've been using that model for years now and it's great -- pretty much as capable as Ultimate's pricier models, just with lighter weight tubing and without some of the quick release bells and whistles.


----------



## Jerk_Chicken (Oct 13, 2005)

Brewsome said:


> I bought a Park Tools PCS-9 from GreenFish Adventure Sports for $89.95. It has been a good stand. I used to work on bikes without a stand. It sucked. I would recommend getting one if you are doing your own maintance.
> 
> http://www.greenfishsports.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWPROD&ProdID=404


There is a coupon code listed on their website for 15% off Park Tools stuff.


----------



## TrekFan (Apr 21, 2005)

Brewsome said:


> I bought a Park Tools PCS-9 from GreenFish Adventure Sports for $89.95. It has been a good stand. I used to work on bikes without a stand. It sucked. I would recommend getting one if you are doing your own maintance.
> 
> http://www.greenfishsports.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWPROD&ProdID=404


the thing about that one though is that it looks like its made from steel. if you're going to use the stand for washing the bike as well, then an aluminum may be the better long term option...


----------



## Traddad (Mar 13, 2006)

I remember a stand I used on my road bikes back in the '70 & '80s. It was a two legged affair that hooked over the down tube, went under the BB and propped the back wheel up. It worked great for almost everything, was tres cheap and you could throw it in the back seat to go the local ride. I wish I could find one of those again.


----------



## Mike T. (Dec 30, 2003)

Contriver said:


> Who makes a good yet cheap repair stand?


How cheap would you like? How about two looped ropes from the basement ceiling or the garage doorway? Total cost - about a buck or two.


----------



## walnhmtbr (Jan 3, 2006)

*Only Ultimate*

If you buy anything other than an Ultimate you will regret it.

I have the BSR-70B and love it. I use it for a storage as well as repair. It will hold the bike in almost an position while you work on the bike with out having to use counter weights on the legs. It is available for less than $100. With out question the best value in a bike stand.


----------



## eatdrinkride (Jun 15, 2005)

I second (or third) the Ultimate consumer (BRS70). When on sale can be found for under a 100 bucks. At that price it's the finest stand on the market. Even at a retail of about $150 it's still a solid investment...


----------



## david8613 (May 31, 2005)

were can you find the ultimate for under 100.00? i have been searching but no luck... i like this stand alot, its nice....


----------



## Speedub.Nate (Dec 31, 2003)

david8613 said:


> were can you find the ultimate for under 100.00? i have been searching but no luck... i like this stand alot, its nice....


REI, once or twice a year in concert with their 15% or 20% off coupons.


----------



## Full Mountain (Mar 30, 2005)

Buleskycycling has the BRS-70B on for 95
DMR


----------



## david8613 (May 31, 2005)

thanks everybody, i ended up ordering the ultimate brs70b from performance they price matched blueskycycling and had cheaper shipping to boot... cant wait to get it.


----------



## Ray Dockrey (Feb 23, 2006)

I use my Saris Bones 3 rack that is mounted on the back of the van. I just back the van up to the garage and presto!. I have used it a lot this week and it really works very well.


----------



## silentak1 (Mar 22, 2006)

Park PCS-9. I just got a new one from ebay for $75 shipped. Most of them are up for $79.95 shipped.

I also recommend the BRS-70b if you want to spend an extra $25. Solid stand as well, but i'm a Parks fan.


----------



## endoblur (Jul 2, 2005)

I got this one. Hate it. It sucks. Don't waste your money. (still beats working w/o one though)

https://www.performancebike.com/product_images/400/40_1993.jpg


----------



## psinsyd (Jul 9, 2004)

Traddad said:


> I remember a stand I used on my road bikes back in the '70 & '80s. It was a two legged affair that hooked over the down tube, went under the BB and propped the back wheel up. It worked great for almost everything, was tres cheap and you could throw it in the back seat to go the local ride. I wish I could find one of those again.


Here's one for cheap. I just picked up a stand similar to this the other day off eBay too.

http://cgi.ebay.com/Bicycle-Display...7238903885QQcategoryZ7295QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## iviguy (Oct 26, 2004)

david8613 said:


> were can you find the ultimate for under 100.00? i have been searching but no luck... i like this stand alot, its nice....


www.blueskycycling.com

$95 I believe. Shipping is like $25 though.

http://www.blueskycycling.com/product1342_16_-Ultimate-BRS-70B-Consumer-Repair-Stand.htm


----------



## rm_racer (Feb 3, 2006)

anyone here have/used the ultimate BRS-50R stand? i have very little cash, but i want to get a workstand. should i just get a park pcs-9 or BRS-70B for height adjustment?


----------



## iviguy (Oct 26, 2004)

rm_racer said:


> anyone here have/used the ultimate BRS-50R stand? i have very little cash, but i want to get a workstand. should i just get a park pcs-9 or BRS-70B for height adjustment?


I just got the BRS-70B and it's a nice stand. I like that it can be folded up and also that it has the height adjustment. But go cheap if need be. Check http://www.blueskycycling.com/ for the best prices.


----------



## rm_racer (Feb 3, 2006)

ya i've ordered from there a few times before. i ordered a Park stand.


----------



## kevin6s (Jun 13, 2006)

What about this one for $50 + S/H?

http://www.nashbar.com/profile.cfm?...and=&sku=15054&storetype=&estoreid=&pagename=

Good for a beginner?


----------

